
Laravel 6 announcement - migmae
https://laravel-news.com/laravel-v6-announcement
======
rmason
I am not a PHP developer but the introduction of Laravel Vapor looks like a
pretty big deal. Someone providing a cached cloud backend for $39 a month plus
AWS charges looks like a screaming bargain to me. As a solo founder being able
to outsource my backend to someone else would a pretty wise use of time.

